# My Rat Had Babies!!



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

My little rat, Serenity, just had babies, this morning. I was so excited, I just had to post it! 

My little daughter woke me up early and said, "Mama, can you come check serenity, there's blood in the cage." I knew exactly what this meant, and came to see. Sure enough, babies were popping out.

I have counted 14 in all, plus one who was stillborn. 

Lotus


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

That is awesome! My rat Nippy had babies on Nov 15. If this is the first litter you've ever had, you'll be amazed watching them grow. Just so you know, Nippy isn't called that because she bites. It's after the rat in the Three Stooges movie. There's nothing like having a pet from the day they are born. Awesome picture.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Great name, Nippy! Yes, this is my first time, and I know they're supposed to grow insanely fast, but I'm guessing there's nothing like seeing it happen. I mean gees!! I couldn't believe Serenity was only 4 weeks old when we got her.Thank you!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah I like her name too. Keep me updated The first miracle will be when the get their whiskers. So sweet. And you'll be able to see their markings on their skin before they get fur, provided they aren't solid colored. They definately grow insanely fast. Seems like every time I looked at them they doubled in size. And they'll be very active. Cookie was running in my hands long before her eyes opened, and they could limb their hay hut before their eyes opened and even hold onto my thumb before their eyes opened too. The quick advancements are even more stunning than the growth. If you have any questions I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much, I'm sure I'll end up with loads of questions. The mommy is all white and the daddy is all black, so you can imagine how curious I am to see how they all turn out. I'm excited to watch all that whisker growing. Aww!!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I was curious with mine too. Nippy is fawn and white, but all the babies are black and white like their daddy. No way to tell until their markings start to show, but it's fun wondering.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations on the new additions. 

I just love how cute and pink they are. Are you going to take pictures of them daily, so you have a record of how fast they grow and develop colors. It's fun to see the day by day changes and it's fun to have a pictures record of it. 

We did that with my daughter's cat. We took a picture of her every day for a year. LOL.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes!! Taking pictures every day indeed!! We just lost one, today. Serenity has been an excellent mother, and then today, she's been ignoring half her litter. So, we're rotating the ones who've been fed. I hope she does better.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw 

If you can try to get some goat milk and maybe help out the runts? (or the ones who aren't being seem to be fed). Though honestly, if she's ignoring only some of them there might be something wrong with those ones, which is why she is ignoring them to give the healthy ones a better chance of survival.

Hopefully in a few days, maybe even now, you can probably see their patterns and little hints at their fur color. I love guessing the color and pattern of little rats, kind of fun cause you think they are one thing then the next day they are completely different color.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww so friggin adorable! I've always wondered what my boys offspring would look like if I bred them! Of course I never would...but you can't help but wonder lol especially like my Hairless & my Himi Double Rex...there so odd looking, I can't imagine what their babies would be like haha Good luck with the babies & def post lots of pics for us!


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!! We put the babies all together, and the mommy isn't touching them yet, but she's very busy burying her litter, fiddling with the bedding around her food bowl, and making strange mounds all over her cage. I so hope this continues to go smoothly and I don't have to feed any of them!! I'll definitely keep pictures coming often. They really don't look different today, but I bet they will, tomorrow.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

I started a little blog, so I could show the daily pictures of the babies as they grow without having to irritate you guys with daily posts. Feel free to visit it or not. : ) Thanks for all your support, you guys. This place is awesome!!

http://serenitypages.blogspot.com/


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sorry another died, the litter is super cute and I hope all the rest make it past these first few weeks!


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, me too!! To be honest, when the first one was stillborn, I really expected to lose three at first, as two of them were weak and left alone and barely breathing, but I think they'll be okay!! : ) I LOVE you're little "Remy, Percy, and Bubble!" SO cute!!


----------



## Ratwit1HeadLight (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats on the little ones! You have some gorgeous little erasers there! I am so excited to watch them grow!


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, "Mel." : ) I just finished reading most of your thread, not to long ago. Your little male rat is SO cute!!!


----------



## Ratwit1HeadLight (Feb 8, 2013)

I think I love him best, He's Mayhem, the two females are Calamity and cAtastrophe haha. I am bookmarking the blog so I can watch them grow, I was surprised they were eraser like, just like the hamsters I used to have....I for some reason assumed rats came out with their patterns already (you know furry )...I must be confusing them with something else.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my god!! Ruby Gloom!!! No misery? : ) my favorite little cartoon EVER!! Glad you are following the blog. Today's post should be a bit late in the morning (PST), because I have a few things to do, but you can expect most posts to come pretty early. : )


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

I just thought I'd keep you all updated. We lost two more little babies, today, leaving us with 11, total. I'm so nervous and anxious about them ALL the time. I really ought to just relax and let her do her thing. 

In retrospect, I do believe that Serenity knew there was something wrong with the ones she left out of her little group, or that they wouldn't survive, because they were all warm and fed, when they died. . . poor things.


----------



## Ratwit1HeadLight (Feb 8, 2013)

Wait the names are FROM something??? lol!!!

Okay so originally I liked Panic and Payne from HERCULES (animated) so I was just going after.. that...theme.... 

Other options were Chaos, Destruction....you get the idea.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes! Ha, I love that you didn't even do it on purpose!! It's from Ruby Gloom. The show is on Netflix if you want an idea. I'm not sure about catastrophe, but definitely, there's a mayhem (and malady), and calamity. It's kind of like Addams Family, and whole family of relatives. Any appropriate name is sure to be a cousin somewhere. : )


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww, I am sorry you lost some. It can be difficult letting nature take its course. I know that in my furbabies soon to be litters that a few may perish too. =(

Btw, I really like the blog idea. I bookmarked the blog. =)


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I think they're really cool names 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you, Ivora. I thought it would be the easiest way to let my rat lovers and personal friends see it, rather than irritate everyone, every day. : )Good luck with your eventual litter!!!


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

We just lost two more babies and are down to 9. My husband noticed one in the bunch earlier that he was sure was dead, but we wanted to wait for Serenity to finish doing her thing, before we fished her out. When she finally left her babies for awhile, I picked them out, and found two that were no longer with us. It's quite sad, it really is. I so hope that we have at least four or five that survive!! It's starting to get a little numbing to the brain. I really don't like losing them, but now I have expect this to be a regular thing.

By the way. . . is it normal for the mommy to be "on top of" rather than "next to" her babies so often? I'm always worried they might be suffocating.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think it'd hurt if you started supplementing their feeding with feeding them yourself. Might keep a couple more alive than if you just let momma take care of them.. 
Sally as an example isn't the best, but she was on hers a lot, too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

cute blog!! We love seeing babies here!!


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Aww, Okay, thanks, guys. I think I might pick up something to feed them tomorrow, hoping there won't be anymore fatalities by then. 

My husband wanted to take some pictures of the daddy, so I have a couple. The daddy's name is Pluto. He's a nice little guy, but a bit frisky, so getting him to be still for even a second is really hard, but I tried. : ) Cheers!! Here's hopin' and crossing my fingers!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like she just simply can't care for that many babies, she could also be having trouble producing milk, or she simply doesn't see something right about some of them. Honestly it does sound like they should be fine since they are under 12 (rats only have 12 nipples).

Some animals will decrease their own litter to a size they can manage on their own, it is just simply possible she is just not able to care for physically (and mentally) for that many pups. Maybe try increasing the mom's protein and fat intake, and even try to give her some more fruit and grains since if it's a milk issue that will help her produce more milk. 

Dad looks like a Self with a few white feet (common). Mom is an albino and most albinos are Black hoodeds. So I am guessing Black berkshire with Albino. Of coarse her being albino we don't know if she is actually black hooded, but most tend to be. So just a guess, really expect either Selfs and Berkshires. Unless I'm not seeing a belly mark on pluto there should not be hoodeds unless he actually isn't the father.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! I am so happy to hear the predictions, since I have NO idea what to expect and am so curious. 

I am thinking she's not producing enough milk, even though she's feeding them so often. But, since she's trying to nest crazily when not nursing, I gave her some extra fun and safe nesting materials, and went out to buy her some extra protein filled foods, to help with the milk production. Wish me luck, everyone. I'm gettin' all scared and stuff with the rate of dying babies. I want to see some cuties grow up!! I'm so excited!! 

Keeping you all posted, 

Lotus


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

One more question!! Serenity keeps burying her babies insanely between feelings, which afterwards is usually when we find the dead ones. Is this normal? Or if it is, is it okay? Are the babies still safe? They're still so little!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, Yeah that is normal, and a very good sign.

Give her more bedding and nesting materials, seems like she is having a hard time keeping them warm. Might even be worth it against what everyone has been saying to even add in a box (that you can easily see into) so that they stay warmer. It just sounds like she is having a hard time keeping them warm which Could explain the babies dying off, they could just be getting too cold.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Sad, sad news!! The babies are dying very quickly!! We now have only four left, as five of them died, today!! Here is the picture I got this morning before the death of the last two. Also, I'm not entirely sure, but Serenity doesn't look like she's doing too well. She's very sleepy and lethargic looking. The rats are lying there trying to feed, but she hasn't been active all day. She also hasn't had any water, since she gave birth. Now I'm worried about ALL the rats. I suppose we'll see. But, it's getting so sad. Going from being excited, to just constantly having to bury these tiny little things.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like she is having a ton of trouble being a mom.

If I were you I would call around to every shop that has rats (yes even those for feeders) and see if they have any moms that have babies around the same age for you to get and foster them on to. You can try to hand feed them but getting a foster mom would be a better option. Plus it would give Serenity a break.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

X2!! Those babies are starving! Call every pet store close enough to get to.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Forgot to add, try to make sure Serenity is eating. I would mix up some baby food (either her favorite or something like Bananas, Peas, or Blueberry) with Pedialyte or if you can't get Pedialyte Gatorade (my guys like the fruit punch flavor honestly). Gatorade isn't as good as Pedialyte but it will work. You can also mix it with some yogurt.

Also if you can't get a nursing mom soon get a Brand New Paint brush and try to feed them pedialyte in till then (you can also use a small syringe if the tip is small enough). If they take it you can try to mix it up into some greek yogurt (but keep it as a liquid) so they still get fat and the stomach flora.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Two babies left!! We're going out to get a little friend for our male, Pluto. But, we're going to have to get one for Serenity soon, as well, I think.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you been trying to hand feed or get a rat who has a litter so they can be fostered over?


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

We greatly considered this, but decided (hard as it is) to let nature take it's course. We can't find anyone with a rat that could foster them.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Then in that case, I would consider finding a way to put them down so they don't suffer.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh those poor things are skin and bones..... I'd personally go to a pet store and ask of you can give them to a nursing momma... They're going to die undoubtedly if left with their mom.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pretzel&SnitzelRatties (Dec 15, 2012)

Aww i have no experience of this, but it's so sad. I hope the two left can be helped 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Lotus said:


> We greatly considered this, but decided (hard as it is) to let nature take it's course. We can't find anyone with a rat that could foster them.


None of these listed pet shops have feeder rats who are nursing? 
https://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&q=pet+shops+portland+OR&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&hl=en

Just kill them. It's ridiculous to let them starve to death. Ever gone a week or so without food? That alone is very uncomfortable.
I don't understand how you can watch them die and not even try to feed them. OR just kill the poor babies.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i would definitly take them to be euthanised, or have a good go at feeding them yourself, at least if they'll take some puppy or even cow milk off you and then die anyway they will go with a full stomach. Starving to death is no way to go for any animal.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Poor little babies...they are so skinny  I hope they have already passed away. Mom might be sick...


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Isamurat said:


> i would definitly take them to be euthanised, or have a good go at feeding them yourself, at least if they'll take some puppy or even cow milk off you and then die anyway they will go with a full stomach. Starving to death is no way to go for any animal.


Precisely. I don't see this as any different than just not feeding an adult rat. Sure, won't take as long for these tiny guys to die, same process, same thing. They depend on the human involved for care, and humane treatment.


If you refuse to give them care, you could at least kill them. If I was close enough I'd take them and try to save them.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Didn't you mention that mama was still pretty much a baby herself? Probably why shes been having trouble.

Really sorry to see these poor babies dying, must be heartbreaking!

I know this was an accidental incident so not aimed at you, but this is exactly why ppl shouldn't breed their ratties, unless you have done insane research/ have experience & have rats from top notch blood lines...then of course can afford vet care!


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Aw I am so sorry this happened. If you were in my area I would help out as I have two lactating mama's atm. As someone mentioned before maybe try and find a nursing mom at a pet store or attempt nursing them yourself. There are a few videos on youtube showing how. Good luck! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay, guys, just and update, we decided to aid with his feeding. We just can't bare to see the last little guy die. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks everyone. I didn't expect this thread to turn out like this.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Assisting with their feeding and elimination is time consuming but not impossible, it's a better solution than letting them die slowly, though. Better to euthanize them quickly if need be than that, you know?

I hope the remaining two do better with supplementing!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I know how time consuming it is. I rehab wildlife from time to time, and waking up every hour or to to feed, clean, and assist with bathroom duties is HARD work, but I'd rather know I did my best, one way or the other. And when you've worked that hard to keep someone alive and they do make it, it's extremely rewarding and there is a bond that you don't get to have with most critters.


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Poisoned said:


> I know how time consuming it is. I rehab wildlife from time to time, and waking up every hour or to to feed, clean, and assist with bathroom duties is HARD work, but I'd rather know I did my best, one way or the other. And when you've worked that hard to keep someone alive and they do make it, it's extremely rewarding and there is a bond that you don't get to have with most critters.


Aww, I agree 100%. I once rescued a baby squirrel that fell out of his tree. I ended up being very attached to him. It took awhile to nurse him back to health but it was worth it. I do not understand how some people can just watch an animal die without trying. At least making an effort is worth it than looking in the mirror and knowing you did nothing. However, I know it is difficult in those situations because it is not necessary common knowledge on how to nurse animals back to health. Thank goodness for online resources!


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Okay, guys, just and update, we decided to aid with his feeding. We just can't bare to see the last little guy die. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks everyone. I didn't expect this thread to turn out like this.


Good luck! I believe in you. I am sure you are doing what you can. It is truly a devastating situation.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck! & again so sorry. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

"Let nature take it's course"? WHAT? If you took in a pregnant mama it is your responsibility to consider these risks and be prepared to take on the babies if something like this happens! I hope you researched about how to feed the little one and WHAT to feed him, or got a nursing mama from the pet store. You could even post on Craigslist looking for a pregnant mama OR someone willing to feed the poor thing. That is so sad.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

We have one left and are doing everything we can to help them out. The little guy is already doing much better, and we have high hopes. Just so you all know. For some reason, none of the pet stores in our area have any females at all, at the time. It's really weird but it's the way it is, I suppose. The store we got her from is actually pretty out of the way, and I've contacted the owner (someone I've known since childhood), and asked if he could put me in contact with the breeders he gets his rats from, since he doesn't breed them himself. Since they are feeder rats at that store, whether or not there are babies doesn't seem to matter all that much in that situation, I think, and the males and females are all kept together. Anyway, I haven't gotten a response from him, and at this point, I think we're better off taking care of the baby ourselves. We're following all of the researched and recommended guidelines and procedures, and I am really, really sorry that the situation has upset anyone. It's the last thing I would ever intentionally do.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

It's good you looked, at least. I'm sorry to hear you're down to just one but that he/she is doing well is excellent news. Hand feeding and elimination with just one shouldn't be too overwhelming to manage, and hopefully mommy is doing well aside from this, too. Is she showing any signs of listlessness or pain, or was the milk production issue the biggest problem?


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

The situation is upsetting to any animal lover, but you letting them suffer and starve to death whilst posting pictures of their progressing starvation is what angered some people. I hope the little one pulls through, you may have let him starve too long. Hopefully not.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

The milk production seems to be the biggest issue, although we were (I'm not sure if it was paranoia or not) wondering if she was a bit too sleepy and lazy, two days ago. And she wasn't drinking any water for awhile. So we weren't sure if it was her own malnutrition that was causing it. To be honest, we just didn't/don't know. But, she seems to be doing very well, and regardless of anything, she's always done her best to be an excellent mother. We do do the part of trying to aid the little guys "pooping" and all, but when every we put them back together, she always takes care of that as well (almost like she knows), so I'm not worried on that front. 

Anyway, I'll post again if he's still up and well, tomorrow.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Lotus, if we could work some meeting out I'd be able to take the baby if you wanted me to. Sally still has milk if she'd nurse it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm going to send you a message!!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not sure how Lotus would feel but considering that sally did cannibalize her whole litter, I would be wary to put her in with a rat who is not her own and close to death.

The good news, I guess, is that if he has survived this long he probably has good hopes of surviving, hopefully. So is she still helping you with him (like keeping him warm and making sure he goes to the bathroom) or is it 100% you right now?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Sally didn't cannibalize, she just didn't feed them, remember? 
There was no physical harm (in the sense of Sally mauling them) done to the babies. She just decided to quit feeding. My main thing here though is that I've successfully bottle raised rats before from just days old. So even if Sally didn't want anything to do with the baby, since I have experience it could possibly raise the chance of survival. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Uh, I thought she killed them. I'm having major issues right now, just took a magnesium pill so even in my head I am speaking in monotone (it sucks!) 

Still, I personally wouldn't even want to try to get her to try to nurse him since she did abandon her whole litter. Though if you've already successfully hand raised rats before that would be a good idea for you two to work together on that.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm sorry, LightningWolf!! I so hope you feel better.

No, it's actually a very unique situation, as she has not abandoned them (although she did ignore half of her litter on day 2, but then got right back to it). She's been trying very hard to be a good mother, she appears to be feeding them (just not enough, apparently), keeping them warm, licking them like crazy, and all together being great. That's why it took us so long to realize why they were dying.

Whatever the case, we're taking care of the last little guy, and it's looking much better, and we have high hopes that this at least will be okay. It's at least three more weeks of this, though. Not that we'll give up after starting (that's just downright selfish), but we'll see how it goes along the way.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a really big favor to ask. Can anyone help me sex this little baby? I'm just not experienced enough to have a clue, even with the extensive googling I've done. I want to say female, but I could be way off. I would appreciate the help. I'd like to stop calling "it" an it, and be able to say "he" or "she." Thanks.

I've taken as many pictures from as many angles as I could think of:


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm fairly sure he's a little boy, but I wouldn't swear to it on anyone's lives. Just going by my own little ones and pictures I looked at to learn when they were born. I'm so sorry the others didn't make it, and this little one is in my prayers. I didn't have a chance to respond before, but I wouldn't have known what to do other than say to hand feed her or find a wet nurse the same as the others did. I'll keep an eye out for updates.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i would say boy, the pigment on his future testicles gives it away, he could well be agouti based, my agouti babies looked similar. Poor thing is slender though he looks to have something in his stomach which is great.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

That baby looks a lot healthier than he did yesterday, are the feedings working out Ok with him, Lotus?


----------



## lilprincess1026 (Feb 10, 2013)

I say its female because you have to look at the distance between the anus and the genetals if they are closer together its female and if they are further away its male... but you'll have to double check when he/she gets older because when they are that young they look very similar, and sometimes its hard when you dont have a reference.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

@Lilprincess That's exactly why I was thinking girl. The distance, though obviously it will be much easier when it gets older. 

@JLSaufl yes, the baby is doing much better. The mother takes care of it as though there were nothing wrong, so that does make it easier. We have a thermometer on the cage and are regulating the temperature, just in case. But she also cleans it and helps it poop right after we feed her, as if she knows. 

The baby is getting pretty strong and it's becoming tougher, since it wiggles a lot. We see this as a good sign. The baby didn't seem to want very much at the most recent feeding, which has me a little worried, but I still think this guy has more than a good chance at the moment. 

As for Sally feeding it, or the like, we decided she lives much too far away for it to be practical (a good hour and a half). I thought I'd let you all know. Pictures coming as soon as I feed my human child. : )


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Obviously, the baby has a ways to go yet, before it looks very healthy, but not to bad, considering. And I'm so happy that he/she is still alive!!

View attachment 13296
View attachment 13297


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a question. If the little baby has a really good milk belly from her mother a half hour before my next scheduled feeding, should I skip this session? Or should I just keep an eye on her, or simply delay the feeding? Or should I stay on schedule? The baby is doing very well and staying pretty active even when serenity is trying to keep her warm. Advice would be lovely. Also, I'm keeping the cage temperature around 80 degrees F. Is this reasonable? I read somewhere that it should be 100, which just sounds ridiculous. That would cook any mammal alive. Plus if serenity is still keeping the baby warm, should I maintain this, or lower it a bit?


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, and she's still feeding, so I'm going to go ahead and skip this, unless advised otherwise, but it seems she's doing well.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Another picture!! Sorry, I'm just so excited, I had to post it.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I would continue supplementing her feedings. Unless she is obviously getting as much as she wants from momma. Meaning she's got a big ol' milk band visible every time you check..

*Edit
Does she feel warm every time you check? I'd keep a heating pad on on end, just warm enough to warm the baby up and no more. And check it very frequently to make it doesn't get too warm or cool.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you. I concur. She is always warm. Her mother rarely leaves her, but for to eat and poo. But I do think that is a wise precaution. Thanks.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

That picture is so precious. I'm so glad Serenity is feeling better about the babies and things are going good. Best thoughts, Lotus.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. I would only supplement her feeding if you notice that she is having trouble nursing again. So maybe once a day for now if even that much.

Sounds like maybe she could only handle one baby? does happen.

Oh and I want to say boy, but I can't really tell from those pictures especially since he/she is so small for his/her age. Wait till he/she gains more fur and check for nipples. easiest way to sex baby rats.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, I'm sorry, everyone. We continued to feed the little baby, but he didn't make it. Early this morning, my husband prepared to feed the baby, and found him. 

Serenity seems to be doing okay, otherwise. 

Thank you for your help everyone. Lessons learned greatly!!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

oh no ... i wonder if serenity is sad... she must have struggled so much >.<

thanks for the update


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilprincess1026 (Feb 10, 2013)

Awww I'm so sorry =0(. sometimes that happens with new mothers, just be glad she didnt eat them. I know a cat who ate her first litter of kittens and a dog who smothered hers because she didnt know what to do with them. I also know a mare who kicked her foal to death because she was having an allergic reaction to the bedding and when the baby nursed from her it made her very uncomfortable. and pigs will lay on their babies too. sometimes it just doesnt work out =0/ so dont feel bad.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

So sorry, its really tough to raise a baby via hand feeding, there only a tiny chance of survival, but hes at peace now, and had a gentle end with a full belly and a mothera love.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sorry for your experience . Sometimes this just happens, and thankfully it is rare in the ratty world. I hope Serenity continues to do well and you aren't too traumatized by all this, either!


----------



## Lotus (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you, guys!! She has been quiet and sleepy all day. I wouldn't be surprised if she is a bit sad. 

Yes!! Being rare in the rat world is what I am hoping!!


----------

